# Puppy Tracking....



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Schutzhund style. Laos is now 4 1/2 months old and I've been very pleased with his intensity on the track at this young age. Just a short video....

Laos Tracking ~ March 8


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

He looks Awesome! You are doing a GREAT job as usual Lynn.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

wow he looks great
and getting so big
Good job


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Good job. He looks great


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Laos looks great Lynn. I have to say I am very jelaous that you are able to track. It has been either to cold and as of the last few days to sopping wet here in the midwest. I can't wait for the weather to stablize so we can start tracking again.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks Everyone..

Denise ~ I know during the winter here in Maryland I miss the snow sometimes, but we are fortunate enough to be able to track year round.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

thats pretty good, he didnt even look up to look at the loud car going by..keep up the good work!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very nice, Lynn.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

He looks great Lynn!!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

I just had a chance to watch this. Lynn, he is looking great! He is already doing turns, looks like also he is not either picking up all the food or are you weaning him off of food on every step? He really is very focused and intense in his tracking!
Nice job!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi Paivi...

There's food in every foot step.. but he misses some of it. I was going to start picking up some of the food but then decided not to rush his tracking as right now he's methodical and I like his slow pace.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Wow Lynn, he is intense, especially with the car distractions.









Noticed the lipstick so I know he REALLY likes tracking, LOL!!









Looks like a very nice puppy.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

You already know what I think!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Lynn

He sure looks great!!
Keep the Videos coming, watched Lilli Track too.
Shannon is keen to start, just got to get this ice & snow gone.


----------



## m5blitzer (Mar 6, 2009)

Simply amazing especially with all the distracting noises and vehicles zipping by in the background.


----------



## Mark B (Feb 3, 2009)

Great job. Looks really nice.


Mark
http://www.ultimatekanine.com


----------

